# correct protein and carb intake when bulking,



## Guest (Jan 4, 2004)

hi to all musclechat members,what do u guys/girls think is the correct amount of protein carbs and fats when bulking.i ususlly intake

2grams protein per pound of bodyweight

3 grams of carbs per pound of bodyweight

and about 50grams of fats daily

is this the correct intake amount u lot would recomend,

all opinions members

:lol:

thanks dave


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2004)

hello dave how much do you weigh at the moment,the amount you need to intake depends on how much you weigh,

please let us no

steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2004)

i weigh in at 15 stone 2 i think thats about 210 pounds


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2004)

hello dave,

i think u got it spot on mate,

when u get to about 16 stone

just up each 1 a little bit

i hope this helps dave. 

steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2004)

ta steve much apreated


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

Hey Dave, are you taking any supplements with your regime and diet? Have you tried a Weight Gainer replacement?

Let us know!


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2004)

Dave,

Most people find that when their protein intake is 1.5 - 2.0 grams per KG (yes KG not per pound) they build more muscle.

Alot of bodybuilders go for the ratio of 30% Protein, 50% Carbs & 20% Fat. If you are eating 3200cals a day then this would be as follows: -

960cals Protein (240 grams per day)

1600cals Carbs (400 grams per day)

640cals Fat (71.11 grams per day)

Or if eating 1500cals a day it would be: -

450cals Protein (112.5 grams per day)

750cals Carbs (187.5 grams per day)

300cals Fat (33.33 grams per day)

As you can see the more you eat/weigh the more the needs for Protein and other nutriants, but the figures remain the same (30%, 50% & 20%).

All the best!


----------



## garethxxx (Jan 7, 2004)

There is some great advice here.

Whenever my training partner is bulking he tries for a good:

200gr protein

300gr carbs

50gr fat

He sometimes pushes to 75gr fat is he thinks he needs it. He is about your weight and really pushes hard when he eats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2004)

hi how much carb and protine should i be haveing a day im 16 years old and 6ft 3 tall and weigh 12 stone?


----------



## bukem (Apr 17, 2004)

Got to agree with TJ. 2 grms per kg of body weight is spot on, alot of people eat far too much protien when they go by pounds.


----------

